# Water Treatment For An Ipa(english)



## proudscum (11/5/11)

Want to get away from using 5.2 for my ph adjustments and need to treat my Seddon,West Melbourne water for and English IPA

Grain bill as it stands at the moment is Maris 94%
Medium crystal 5%
Roasted Barley 1%
26lt batch

og 1055
fg 1013

wyeast 1118

been told the dark grain should have me hit the right ph.Am looking to have a hoppy beer with a good malt flavor but have no water profile for my water and am a total klatz when it comes to chemistry.Ball park is good enough for this brew and will then reschool myself on the chemistry using a calcu and water profile.

Cheers The Resurrection Brewery.


----------



## argon (11/5/11)

Have a look through here

I assume you'd be after the figures found within this report

Here are some figures already posted;


> City West Water Quality Report 2007-2008.
> 
> Alkalinity (as CaCO3): 13 ppm
> Hardness (as CaCO3): 16 ppm
> ...



Just plug the figures into EZ Water Calculator play around with grists and water additions. Pretty easy to use and will most probably get you in the ball park for what you want.


----------



## proudscum (11/5/11)

argon said:


> Have a look through here
> 
> I assume you'd be after the figures found within this report
> 
> ...




Thanks that just the ticket will give it a shot


----------



## Ronin (11/5/11)

proudscum said:


> Want to get away from using 5.2 for my ph adjustments and need to treat my Seddon,West Melbourne water for and English IPA
> 
> Grain bill as it stands at the moment is Maris 94%
> Medium crystal 5%
> ...



Yep the dark grain should get you into the ball park for mash pH with our soft water, but the salts do a lot more than mash pH. You'd be wanting to add 10-15g of calcium sulphate for a 26L IPA batch. Should get you 90-130ppm calcium and 200-300 ppm sulphate. For reference Burton is ~700ppm sulphate. You could go higher to try and get closer to burton water, but I think the addition I mentioned should be enough. I wouldn't add any other salts.

Makes a big difference to bitters.

James


----------



## felten (11/5/11)

calcium is required for stabilising a-amylase and for yeast flocculation as well


----------



## Fourstar (11/5/11)

a teaspoon into the boil kettle is more than sufficient to obtain the 'flavour profile'
otherwise 3g in the mash (ignore your sparge water) and 6g into the kettle.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (11/5/11)

:icon_offtopic: Fourstar your blog needs a bit of attention!


----------



## manticle (11/5/11)

Ronin said:


> You'd be wanting to add 10-15g of calcium sulphate for a 26L IPA batch.



I'm no expert on water treatment but the way I look at things is to tailor the water/mash to suit what you want from the beer rather than traditional (supposedly) water profiles. That amount of sulphate with no added chlorides in melbourne water will push bitterness, possibly unpleasantly. Also I believe some IPAs are not brewed with burton or burtonised water and other waters such as London are quite different.

OP has suggested they want both malt and hops. I'd be looking at adding some of the calcium in the form of calcium chloride and would not add 15g of either.

Push more sulphate for hops, push more chloride for malt, add equal ratio for both.

Works for me.


----------



## proudscum (11/5/11)

two things have come about tonight.
#1 have printed all my recipes and started a new brewing log(love paper based items)
#2 played with ez water and have come up with a mash ph of 5.33 and will add gypsum 2gr
chloride 4gr and epsom 2gr pretty much what i used to add in the past looking back at a log from 12 yrs ago.

So thanks a heap to argon for the linkys for setting me on my way to a more controlled water treatment plan.

The water profile i down loaded was a lot different to the one posted for 08-09,now i know what the guy in my street with the esky and sample jars was on about.

heres to a Baz IPA


----------



## Fourstar (12/5/11)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> :icon_offtopic: Fourstar your blog needs a bit of attention!




Working in it in the background. Been planning on moving away from blogger and getting a wordpress going B) .


----------

